# Se calienta regulador 7805 al momento de colocar microcontrolador



## cristiaanooo (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola a todos, les cuento mi problema a ver si me pueden ayudar.

estoy diseñando un circuito con un microcontrolador ATMEGA328, por ahora diseñe un programa de prueba para ver si funciona bien la placa que realice, el programa de prueba enciende 6 led conectados,  cada led esta conectado a una salida del microcontrolador a travez de una resistencia de 220 ohm. 

ahora el problema es que cuando se encienden los todos los led, el regulador de tension que alimenta al micro se calienta mucho, y eso me preocupa por que el circuito tiene que ir dentro de una caja, entonces no tendra una buena ventilacion para una disipacion, se me olvidaba decirles que el circuito esta alimentado con 12 V.

espero su ayuda 

adios


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 11, 2011)

Con el disipador que tienes, ventilación forzada. La otra es un disipador más grande o en contacto con el aire circundante (Externo, con las aletas fuera de la caja).

Saludos!


----------



## zopilote (Ene 11, 2011)

Es lo más lógico, esta teniendo un consumo importante.Mejor mide cuanto es el consumo con un amperimetro, esto de las fuentes lineales tiene muchas perdidas, si lo quieres es que no tengas tanto calor ,prueba otros caminos como las fuentes switching.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 11, 2011)

¿Que tension de entrada tenes antes del regulador?

Si trabajas con 5v, y me imagino que alimentas los leds directamente del uC, cada led te consume como mucho 16mA (suponiendo Vled=1,3v) osea que ahi tenes 100mA. 

El uC por si solo, sin tener en cuenta la corriente en los pines, consume entre 1 y 4mA segun la frecuencia de trabajo.

En total ya tenes al menos 104mA sin tener cuenta otros posibles consumos que podes llegar a tener.

El 7805 sin disipador puede disipar hasta 1W (Tamb=50°C), con lo cual la tension maxima a la entrada que podrias meterle seria de 15V aproximadamente (caso limite). Con 12v a la entrada, estarias disipando casi 3/4 W, muy justo.

- Solucion cara, pone un disipador.
- Solucion barata, baja la corriente en los leds, ej. 10mA por led, con eso la potencia con 12v a la entrada sera de  menos de 1/2 W, recontra asegurado y el brillo del led seguira siendo bastante intenso.

*Editado:*

Veo que lo alimentas con 12v, entonces bajale la corriente a los led.


----------



## avpc79 (Ene 11, 2011)

Por lo que entendi, ¿Si se alimenta al 7805 con digamos 12 voltios, se calienta menos que al alimentarlo con 35 voltios?

Saludos.-


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 11, 2011)

avpc79 dijo:


> Por lo que entendi, ¿Si se alimenta al 7805 con digamos 12 voltios, se calienta menos que al alimentarlo con 35 voltios?
> 
> Saludos.-



Así es, al caer menos voltaje en el Regulador la disipación a determinada corriente de salida es menor.

12V-5V=7V
7V@104mA=0.728W

35V-5V=30V
30V@104mA=3.12W


----------



## cristiaanooo (Ene 11, 2011)

ok muchas gracias, yo pense que era raro que se calentara mucho el regulador de tension, ya que solo encendia 6 led, en algunos foros leyendo encontre que una persona coloco una resistencia en el GND del 7805, alguien sabe el fundamento teorico de porque deberia funcionar eso?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 11, 2011)

*Se calienta regulador 7805 al momento de colocar microcontrolador*


sera amor a primera vista ????


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 11, 2011)

El calentamiento ahí está. Ya veras como atacarlo de la mejor manera.
Sobre la resistencia, a menos que esta sea de muy bajo valor (<47mOhms) no le veo sentido. Si quería sensar corriente, debe de ir en el Positivo del regulador.

Saludos!



fernandob dijo:


> *Se calienta regulador 7805 al momento de colocar microcontrolador*
> 
> 
> sera amor a primera vista ????



Edit: Wall-E


----------



## cristiaanooo (Ene 11, 2011)

Habia pensado en disminuir la tension de entrada al regulador de tension con un divisor de tension o con un diodo zener, pero al conectar el circuito se genera una caida de tension de la fuente y solo le llegan 2 V al micro por ende este no puede funcionar, saben por que ocurre?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 11, 2011)

si le metes una R. o un zener serie debe ser bien calculado.

la potencia que vas a disipar es la que es, no te escapas, si no queres que caiga en el regulador caera en el zener o donde sea.
no escapas.

LO CORECTO:
sabe cual es el consumo de tu bicho.....supongamos o,5  amper maximo 
la tension: supongamos 5v para todo .

el regulador sabes que debe trabajar con 5v + 3 v de entrada.....
pues dale pa arriba nomas:

necesitas 8 o 9 v cc 
asi que un trafo de 7,5v se que son comunes , rectificas y eso y pa delante.
o uno de 6v 2 amper que n se mosquea con 0,5 amper 

si inicias con un trafo de 12v ca ya estas disipando al cuete, tendras que bajar esa tension final :
recorda que en la fuente  :

(*vca ent* (en este caso 12v)  * ((( 24 / 8) * (cos 90 +2))  dividido 4,255 ) = *vcc*


----------



## cristiaanooo (Ene 11, 2011)

Medi la corriente que entrega el regulador de tension y son solamente 100 mA, saben por que se calienta tanto, si la tension de entrada son 12 V entonces la potencia que disipa el regulador son 700 mW, no podra ser por que el micro tenga algun problema?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 11, 2011)

Si el micro estuviera en mal estado (corto, roto, quemado...) se vería reflejado en el consumo de corriente, 100 mA se me hace normal para tu aplicación, intenta disminuir el voltaje de entrada hacia el regulador por medio de varios diodos en serie


----------



## fernandob (Ene 11, 2011)

mira, lso componentes son lo que son lo que hiciste ES LO CORRECTO:
medir.


no andar preguntando : se me calienta el bichito...que puede ser ???

lo correcto es medir y sacar conclusiones CON DATOS.
vos tenes que probar ese regulador con 50 m , con 100 mA y con 200mA , pero usando una resistencia .........por si algo se te escapa.

luego si el comportamiento de turegulador es asi............pues asi sera.
o tenes que ponerle un poco de aluminio o si no da lso valores de la data sera un regulador trucho.



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> El 7805 sin disipador puede disipar hasta 1W (Tamb=50°C), .


 
miro ypego...pego y miro .



cristiaanooo dijo:


> entonces la potencia que disipa el regulador son 700 mW, ?


 

700mw son 0,7 wa ?? .........asi que fresco y batata no va a estar , no ??



Danyel dijo:


> Si el micro estuviera en mal estado (corto, roto, quemado...)


 
no prenderia tu led ................



cristiaanooo dijo:


> , el programa de prueba enciende 6 led conectados, cada led esta conectado a una salida del microcontrolador a travez de una resistencia de 220 ohm.
> 
> ahora el problema es que cuando se encienden los todos los led,


 

sigo mirando y pegando .........
un micro si esta estropeado no sigue corriendo el programa y activando lso leds, no te parece ????


esto de la electronica es bastante analisis y deduccion.


----------



## zendo (May 21, 2011)

yo ando en las mismas yo anteriormente e hecho fuentes con este regulador y jamas se me habia calentado pero ahora me dieron este circuito que se calienta demasiado el 7805 incluso lo alimente con mi propia fuente y paso la mismo mi fuente estaba hirviendo, para empezar la entrada es de 12v y 2.5 A, luego le coloque diodos de proteccion igual diodos a 3A,
luego a las salidas tienen tip 122 y 2 se conectan a electroimanes, yo se que no se trata de ventiladores si no que es un problema, por favor espero alguien me pueda ayudar


----------



## cristiaanooo (May 22, 2011)

Mide la corriente que tienes a la salida del circuito, dependiendo de eso podras saber cuanto es la potencia que disipa el regulador.

saludos

salida del regulardor lo siento


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 22, 2011)

en una ocasion puse un 7808 antes del 7805, asi la potencia se disipa entre los dos...
saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2011)

zendo ahi tenes solenoides, mediste el consumo ??


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 22, 2011)

zendo, los interruptores son normalmente cerrados? 
Si es así, en ese sector solo tenés cerca de 300 mA de consumo. Porqué usás un valor tan bajo en R2 ... R7?


----------



## zendo (May 22, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> zendo ahi tenes solenoides, mediste el consumo ??



no son solenoides son electroimanes y aunque no los tengo conectados se calienta el 7805



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> zendo, los interruptores son normalmente cerrados?
> Si es así, en ese sector solo tenés cerca de 300 mA de consumo. Porqué usás un valor tan bajo en R2 ... R7?


de hecho este circuito nos lo dieron como trabajo pero igual a mi tambien me parecio muy pequeño el valor de la resistencia cual piensas tu que seria el valor correcto


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 22, 2011)

De 10K a 100K a mi criterio. Lo mismo pasa con las resistencias que van a las bases de los TIP122, siendo darlington, me parece muy baja. Cuanta corriente consumirían los electro imanes?

PD; Perdón, me refería la las r´s que van a los led´s que indican cual transistor está encendido.


----------



## zendo (May 22, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> De 10K a 100K a mi criterio. Lo mismo pasa con las resistencias que van a las bases de los TIP122, siendo darlington, me parece muy baja. Cuanta corriente consumirían los electro imanes?
> 
> PD; Perdón, me refería la las r´s que van a los led´s que indican cual transistor está encendido.



los electroimanes consumen 500 mA y las reistencias me voy a poner a medir las salidas del pic para asi poder calcular bien las resistencias a los led.

gracias como decia antes este circuito no es mio es e lque nos dieron para trabajar pero al poco conocimiento que tengo e notado mucas irregularidades, mas que nada los valores de las resistencias y el calentamiento excesivo del 7805


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2011)

Suena muy obvio pero creo que existen reguladors 7805 de 1A y de 100mA... ¿no tendras puesto uno de 100mA?

¿No tendras un corto o mala conexion?

el pin4 va con una resistencia (R17) de 10k o 4k7 ¿cual tienes?(no alcanzo a ver cual tienes)

Va... lo intente


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 22, 2011)

lubeck: botón derecho sobre la imagen>ver imagen (al menos en el morcilla lobo de fuego funciona)


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2011)

Ok.. Black Tiger!!!
Ya lo vi bien.... gracias...

Yo pondria R17 de 4k7... nunca he puesto una de 100Ω....

Que pasara???

Edito... tambien todos las resistencias de 100Ω de los pulsadores.. a 4k7


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2011)

Uno de los errores más corrientes a la hora de trabajar con micros es el coneccionado periferico, las raozones que he observado en terminos generales es por el bajo concocimiento de electrónica.

Los microcontroladores no consumen gran cantidad de corriente, pero al conectar algo asociado al micro comienzan los problemas, por lo general para el micro se cuenta con una fuente que entrega entre 9 y 12V y via regulador se obtienen los 5V, entonces a la hora de poner un relay pierden tiempo buscando uno que trabaje con 5V, porque normalmente se lo conecta directo al puerto del micro y ay alli tenemos un doble error y sin contar el tercero, dado el bajo conocimiento de electronica y menos práctica aún no le colocan el diodo en paralelo a la bobina, 

Una regla básica es aislar los pines de puerto, porque? porque si ocurre cualquier problema, un corto sobrecorrientes, sobretensión, picos, etc se dañara el puerto del micro y este quedara inutilzado.

Si se trata de gobernar un motrocito por pequeño que sea, alimentarlo de la fuentes sin regular y controlarlo via otpto, si debo manejar un relay, también seria bueno un opto, pero si no al menos un transistor y la alimentación de realy siempre de la fuente no regulada y no olvidr el diodo en paralleo en la boina del realy, de igual modo en el caso anterior en paralelo al motor.....

No hacer que fluy corriente desde el micro hacia afuera, eso aumenta su consumo y compromete su regulador, de echo en general manejan más corriente en modos sumidero que en modo fuente, por eso lo bueno de utilzar un opto, y siempre sacar las cuentas si debo poner varios optos, tener en cuenta que habra un consumod de 15-20mA por cada opto. siguiendo esta simple reglas se evitan la mayoria de los problemas.

Por otro lado leer el tema de los reguladores de la serie 78XX que esta en el foro y no creer que porque dice que maneja 1A se le podra extraer esa corriente recuerden que disipa tan solo 1W y que el producto diferncia de tension entre la entrada y la salida por el consumo no debe exeder los 500-600mW si no el disopositivo se calentra demasiado.

en esos casos ee preferible implementar una fuente con el MC36043 que es una excelente fuente swiching que sin transistores externos maneja hasta 1.5A lleva muy pocos componentes externos y es más práctico que el 7812....

En un equipo de auido que super arreglar porque se rompian los regulaodres 7812 y 7805, habia habido un problema en la fuente original y la anularon y pusieron los reguladores.........

Pero nadie hace cuentas 18V de entrada 12 de salida6V por300mA de consumo dan 1.8W imposibles para ese regulador y peor para el 7805.

Me fijo y habian anulado la fuente original con dos MC38043, elimine los reguadores fijos y arregle las fuentes originales perfecto y sin calentar para nada 

Muy práctico


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2011)

Panda...

pongo MC38043 o MC36043 en el google... y no me aparece nada de info...
no faltara algo? o me estoy equivocando?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 22, 2011)

Supongo que se refería al MC34063.


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2011)

Ok! Black T... de nuevo gracias... 

ese si sale... y yo tambien supongo que ese es al que se refiere.
le echo una ojeada... se oye interesante...


----------



## zendo (May 22, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Suena muy obvio pero creo que existen reguladors 7805 de 1A y de 100mA... ¿no tendras puesto uno de 100mA?
> 
> ¿No tendras un corto o mala conexion?
> 
> ...



es de 10 kilos pues ando viendo ya me puse a investigar y el problema esta en el consumo de corriente en las resistencias ya que estan mal calculadas.

y corto no tengo copie el circuito tal de una pcb lo otro seria ver la corriente del 7805 que si salga 1 amper


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> en esos casos ee preferible implementar una fuente con el MC36043 que es una excelente fuente swiching que sin transistores externos maneja hasta 1.5A lleva muy pocos componentes externos y es más práctico que el 7812....


el 7812 es muy lindo para estos equipitos, ya que con cualquier pedacito de aluminio tenes un buen disipador asi en invierno se llena de cucarachas  y la proxima vez que te cae tenes que usar la aspiradora.

pero ya que mencionas estas maravillas modernas MC 36043 respire hondo y me fui a la datasheet :

34063 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/28/282225_1.pdf
re- sencillo, pero siempre los esquive, esas L ... hay que *hacerla* o se compra facil ?? 
alguien sabe cuanto sale ese ci aca en argentina ?? 
es de 8 patas y un esquema interno comprensible (hasta se parece al innombrable ) 

decime por favor 2 cosas:

1 -- vi la data que esta mas arriba, no encontre de otros similares, ahi hay algunos circuitos de ejemplos, estan buenos, pero no comprendo QUE es lo que le da el valor de Vsal. ?? no veo un Dz ni nada para dar el valor de referencia. 

2 -- el inductor , de esta linea van ok ???? :
http://www.dimexar.com.ar/Navegacion/inductores%20AXIALES.htm


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2011)

Esos diodos con bigotes a la francesa son diodos ´rapidos(tienen que estar en el rango de trabajo de    conmutación), para esta aplicación son mejores los llamado ultrarápidos

Si, siempre y cuando soporten la corriente que necesitas......


Teniendo un inductámetro, con unos toroides chiquitos que se venden comercialmente, los haces en un periquete.

y si no queres ponerte a hacer calulos en la red hay varias calculadoras echas para este CI, algunas son mejores que otras.

En ellas contemplan tensión de entrada, tensión de salida, corriente, rizado admisible en la salida, etc, el mismo trabaja como reductor o como elevaor, cuando la corriente que se desea aupera el 1.5A se puede colocar un TR externo


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2011)

disculpa, busque en la web y vi que eran esos diodos, fijate que te cambie un poco la pregunta.

vos que tenes mas cancha en el uso de esos cis, fijate por favor si esos L sirven , en esa pagina venden.
por esos L circula la i. de salida ?? 

fijate que te pregunto otra cosa.
la verdad que me estas dando ganas de comprar algunos para probar.

voy a buscar ahora precios .
tenes algun otro modelo que sea similar y facil de conseguir ???


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2011)

> vos que tenes mas cancha en el uso de esos cis, fijate por favor si esos L sirven , en esa pagina venden.
> por esos L circula la i. de salida ??


 
Yo tengo la misma duda... 

pero ahi indica que es con nucleo o da lo mismo???

-esos del link que pusiste Fer son los que son parecidos a las resistencias no???

o estoy perdido.... (notese que estoy descubriendo los inductores eh!)


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2011)

Ah ya veo, jejej me cambiaste la bocha
Fijate en el esquema interno, hay un referencia de voltaje de 1.25V que van a la entrada no inversora y a la entrada inversora se tiene aceso en el pin 5 alli mediante dos resistencias se toma una muestra de la tensión de salida, la relación de ellas nos debe dar 1.25V de la tensión de salida. en el pin 3 va el capacitor CT con ese se fija la frecuencia de trabajo.

Si, por la L circula la corriente de salida

El precio alrededor de 1 dolar y menos también

En muhcas placas de PC viejas a partir del Pentiun II hay para reciclar, hay chips DIL y de montaje superficial

En principio te servirian esas inductancias, fijate que esta marcado la resistencia y la capacidad de corriente, asi que se puede jujar con la frecuencia par obtener lo que neceistes

Si hay más circuitos sencillos como este.

Si buscan en la pagina de ON semi o en el buscado hay una nota de aplicación del integrado ese bastante buena

Otro es el TL496, el TL497


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2011)

voy a buscar, en elko decia en la web 0,5 U$ 

veo que de golpe otras empresas no ponen mas precios publicados.....

aca te lleva a :
http://www.dimexar.com.ar/Navegacion/Inductores_choques.htm

axiales y radiales, y dice todo, la corriente, y otros parametros, imagino que sirven, siempre mire la lista y no sabia para que se usaban los L esos .ahora ya se , por lo menos una aplicacion , por que imagino que hay otros usos .


che.reduce y eleva la tension..... 
la verdad que estoy muy viejo para cosas nuevas pero pinta re interesante, me voy a comprar, el de 8 pines me encanto.


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2011)

También esta el MC33163 que maneja 3.4A similar al que veiamos al principio
aqui le dejo la hoja de datoshttp://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/on_semiconductor/MC34163-D.PDF

Si, como choques de filtro, tienen muchos uso, en los equipos comerciales se ven mucho por lo geneal con un cuerpo verde fluo

Este otro es muy bueno fabricado por National y ahora me ayuno que ON también lo hace
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/LM2576-D.PDF

Viene en tensiones fijas y ajustable 5 pines manejan 3A y el ajustable de cubre de 1.25 a 37V....


----------



## lm555cn (May 22, 2011)

Iba a sugerir lo de Lubeck, aunque parezca obvio.  En los reguladores 7805 los hay de 100mA, 500mA, 800mA y 1A.  Y por lo que mencionó quien abrió el post, los valores coinciden, por lo que de momento nada parece indicar un problema en algún componente.  Sería bueno que indique el número completo del regulador y tal vez le lleguemos al problema.


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2011)

> Este otro es muy bueno fabricado por National y ahora me ayuno que ON también lo hace
> http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/LM2576-D.PDF
> 
> Viene en tensiones fijas y ajustable 5 pines manejan 3A y el ajustable de cubre de 1.25 a 37V....


 
Ojala y encuentre estos aca por mi pueblo... y si es asi vayan llamando a los bomberos... porque mas de uno si va a sacar fuego 

Gracias por la info de mi parte...


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2011)

el ultimo tiene el encapsulado como para disipador, lso otros , con encapsulado de chip obvio que no son para disipador y me asombra que , por lo visto no lo necesiten.
la verdad que me voy a interiorizar un poco.

sabes que pasa, uno se queda por que la electronica moderna es muy competitiva, muchas vecs esquive las fuentes switching por que digo:
con lo barata que es una , de celular o de pc o de lo que sea, ni vale la pena aprender , pero para una placa mia, viendo que casi no necesitas componentes extras y que encima todo se consigue facil ..........habra que dar el paso !!!!

como decia un amigo mio:
siempre hay que ir para adelante .......hace rato que no lo veo , no se por que ??


----------



## pandacba (May 22, 2011)

Si, pero se diferencian, los de 100mA son los 78L05 y cápsula TO92, los de 500mA que son los 78M05 la capsula y la aleta llaman la tención e incluso vienen sin aleta, lo que sigue capsula TO220


Lubeck si todas esas tienen núcleo de ferrite
En la hoja de datos de motorla salen tres ejemplos ya calculados y con el PCB(MC34063)


----------



## zendo (May 23, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Suena muy obvio pero creo que existen reguladors 7805 de 1A y de 100mA... ¿no tendras puesto uno de 100mA?
> 
> ¿No tendras un corto o mala conexion?
> 
> ...



gracias a todos ya resolvi le problema del sobrecalentamiento como tenian razon era un 7805 de 100mA pero con ajuste de resistencia que al parecer todas eran incorreptas ya el consumo de mi circuito paso a ser de solo 10 mA


----------



## becquer01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Para mi la solución seria colocar a la salida de la fuente de 12v un regulador 7808 y a su salida el 7805 para que la diferencia de potencial que vea cada regulador respecto a su entrada y salida sea menor que la que veria el 7805 trabajando solo, lo que resulta una disminución de la temperatura.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 6, 2011)

Para lo que consume un micro, no se jusitifica, ya que el este debe alimentar tan solo al micro y algún que otro integrado que necesite 5V, las etapas de potencia jamás deben conectarse a los 5V


----------



## ejtagle (Jul 6, 2011)

Tal como dices, Pandacba ... Además, incluso sacarle 20mA a la salida de un micro, aunque es posible, ya es una sobrecarga para el micro... yo .... hasta 10mA .. No más. Y por arriba de eso, ya pienso en agregar algun transistorcito de refuerzo (o los tan bien recordados y todavía extremadamente útils ULN2003/4 ULN2803/4)... y, por supuesto, JAMÁS alimentar cargas de potencia de la tensión de alimentación lógica del micro... porque eso es pedir resets no deseados y fallas permanentes del micro

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2011)

*Se calienta regulador 7805 al momento de colocar microcontrolador*

nunca vieron eso de los T. apareados ??
yin - yan.. media naranja...culo y calzoncillo .....
es dificil conseguir . 

hay una compatibilidad especial entre los semiconductores, es dificil de lograr.
y ... estan ahi en la placa siempre.

si cuando pones el micro el regulador se calienta quizas sea el mas puro amor.
ponele al micro arriba una gota de adhesivo para que se vea feo.
o algunos le ponen al regulador un pequeño disipador pero siempre el regulador queda de espaldas al micro (para que no se haga el bocho) , o sea que el aluminio queda enfrentado al micro.

cruel pero efectivo.


----------

